# Lost 5.5 pounds since July 3



## debodun

Probably all the running around, having 2 weekends of moving sales, and the stresses of home buying. I might have lost more if I hadn't eaten that bag of chocolate covered almonds (not all at once, though). This is the lowest weight I've been in decades,


----------



## SmoothSeas

good goin'...


----------



## debodun

If I can keep it up, I'll have to add another extension to the graph.


----------



## Devi

Excellent, @debodun. And congrats on your new home!


----------



## Mr. Ed

That's really good, congratulations!


----------



## Don M.

Great...5.5 lbs....umpteen more to go.  Keep at it...there is nothing more unhealthy, as we age. than excess weight.


----------



## debodun

As it is, I'm still around 60 pounds too heavy for my height.


----------



## Don M.

debodun said:


> As it is, I'm still around 60 pounds too heavy for my height.


Well, keep at it.  Almost 1/3rd of the nations health problems are rooted in excess weight....especially as we age.  Far better to lose some weight than to give most of your life's savings to the doctors and hospitals.


----------



## debodun

I already gave my life savings to a realty company and a house seller.


----------



## Aunt Bea

debodun said:


> I already gave my life savings to a realty company and a house seller.


Gotta love the internet!


----------



## debodun

Almost like that. I have to keep pulling up my jeans while walking around. They are elastic waist, too and I've folded and pinned the waist. Not good when You're moving an armful of boxes.


----------



## SeaBreeze

debodun said:


> Probably all the running around, having 2 weekends of moving sales, and the stresses of home buying. I might have lost more if I hadn't eaten that bag of chocolate covered almonds (not all at once, though). This is the lowest weight I've been in decades,
> 
> View attachment 177536


Congratulations Deb on your weight loss, just remember to take good care of yourself, try not to get too stressed.


----------



## OneEyedDiva

Congratulations Deb! I know that losing weight often inspires us to continue losing.


----------



## debodun

Another 5 pound loss since August 7th.


----------



## Jules

It’s no wonder with all the work you’re doing.  It’s your new exercise program.


----------



## debodun

Now if I couidl lose 60 more pounds, I'll be where I should be.


----------



## Remy

That's great deb. I know how hard it is. I can't eat nuts anymore, they tear up my stomach. Wish I could.

I bought some bulk dark chocolate chips at the health food store after a suggestion in my oatmeal thread. They are very good in oatmeal but I ended up finishing them off right out of the bag. They were very good.


----------



## drifter

Congrats on your weight loss. I, too, need to lose a bunch of pounds, but how?


----------



## debodun

drifter said:


> Congrats on your weight loss. I, too, need to lose a bunch of pounds, but how?


Come and help me move.


----------



## Marie5656

debodun said:


> As it is, I'm still around 60 pounds too heavy for my height.


I have been working on weight loss as well.   Remember...focus on the short term goals, and it will be easier to reach the long term.


----------



## Pinky

I was weighed at my recent visit to the doctor, to find out I've lost 10 lbs. since I last saw her (sometime last year). I haven't been dieting, and while I didn't notice the weight loss, knew I hadn't gained (just by how my clothes fit).

One thing that might be a factor - I eat 2 meals a day, not 3. Breakfast is usually cereal and a fruit, then, around 4 p.m. dinner. Maybe a handful of popcorn or an apple/orange after then .. or not. I don't feel hungry at bedtime. In fact, I feel more comfortable than I did when I was eating 3x a day.


----------



## drifter

I know I’m too heavy by the way my clothes fit me, also.


----------



## debodun

Only lost 3 pounds ince September 4th, but at least it's losing.


----------



## debodun

Lost 1.5 pounds in October. Weight loss is slowing, I think because of the cooler weather, I'm eating heartier meals. I probably would have gained if I wasn't so busy with moving activities. My BMI is 31 which means I'm still obese.


----------



## terry123

Congrats, Deb.  How is your moving coming along?  Please take it easy this weekend moving.


----------



## debodun

I haven't been to the other house since last Sunday. I was busy loading the roll-off and now I'm having a moving sale.


----------



## bingo

is the weather  cold?


----------



## debodun

Here it's turned cold. Hard frost overnight.


----------



## Tish

Well done!


----------



## Morningglory

debodun said:


> Probably all the running around, having 2 weekends of moving sales, and the stresses of home buying. I might have lost more if I hadn't eaten that bag of chocolate covered almonds (not all at once, though). This is the lowest weight I've been in decades,
> 
> View attachment 177536


Hello doing great! myself lost 10 lb since September 7 Bp went down


----------



## debodun

Only lost a half a pound in November. I attribute that to moving less and lighter items to my NH and eating more heartily (like for Thanksgiving).


----------



## Pina

Nice job! I also believe in maintaining a graph...great motivation tool.


----------



## debodun

This is it for 2021 - the sharpest losses were in et summer hen I was moving a lot and heavy items.


----------



## WheatenLover

debodun said:


> This is it for 2021 - the sharpest losses were in et summer hen I was moving a lot and heavy items.
> 
> View attachment 197539


Deb, I don't know how you do it. You are like the energizer bunny! I don't know why you aren't constantly overwhelmed. I don't know if I could be as consistent as you have been with this huge project. Some of the memories from going through everything must have reminded you of how much you miss your parents. I don't have much of my Mom's stuff (I gave it to my sister), but when I look at it, I it brings back memories tinged with sadness because I miss her.


----------



## debodun

My secret is not to think about it - just do it. But I admit that sometimes I DO feel overwhelmed and also disappointed. It's the people that say "If you need any help moving, let me know." and when I do, they always have a lame excuse not to.


----------



## debodun

Weigh in today - first Saturday of the month. *Lost 6 pounds* since December 4th.


----------



## Aunt Bea

That’s great!

Is your new neighborhood walkable?


----------



## debodun

Yes - I see people out walking all the time, some even have dogs.


----------



## debodun

Oops...gained 3.5 pounds in January. I thought it would happen after I stopped my house move.


----------



## Kaila

Your body probably truly needed the rest, after the extremes demanded from moving, so in my own view, it's likely best for your *overall* health, even though you gained a few pounds back.

Actually many people gain back a little in winter.
It's not a lot, seems to me, but of course, you know your own needs best.


----------



## debodun

I'm still 15 pounds (1 stone) less than a year ago.


----------



## terry123

debodun said:


> I'm still 15 pounds (1 stone) less than a year ago.


Good job, Deb!


----------



## debodun

A BIG oops for February. I gained 5.5 pounds. Probably would have been more if I didn't go out for a daily walk and had to shovel snow a few times. My biggest problem is a bad case of "The Munchies". I just can't feel full no matter how much museli and Cheez-Its I eat.


----------



## Remy

debodun said:


> A BIG oops for February. I gained 5.5 pounds. Probably would have been more if I didn't go out for a daily walk and had to shovel snow a few times. My biggest problem is a bad case of "The Munchies". I just can't feel full no matter how much museli and Cheez-Its I eat.


It happens. Much too easily.


----------



## debodun

OH NO!!!! I gained 6 pounds in March.


----------



## Remy

debodun said:


> OH NO!!!! I gained 6 pounds in March.


Easiest thing to do. Don't beat yourself up about it.


----------



## Alligatorob

debodun said:


> OH NO!!!! I gained 6 pounds in March.


Been there done that, it never feels good but just focus on getting back on track.  It's what matters now.

Best of luck with it!


----------



## debodun

When I stopped moving, I started gaining. Having a one-floor house makes food more available and I'm not getting the exercise I was packing, moving and unpacking.


----------



## Remy

Having had the flu this past week seemed to help me get back on track a bit. Some stressor always seems to get back at me though but I've had a good week. I'm supposed to have a stretch of time off after being forced to work the PM shift this weekend, so I'm hoping I can start walking again Tuesday (probably won't Monday) and not buy any chips. 

Work is a major, major stressor for me.


----------



## Alligatorob

Remy said:


> not buy any chips


Good for you!


debodun said:


> When I stopped moving, I started gaining


Same happens with me, but I think its more what I eat than the exercise calorie burn.  I seem to want to eat more when not exercising.  

And it is surprising how few calories you burn exercising, at the gym I figure I burn 200 calories or so an hour.  It takes about 3,500 calories burned to lose a pound, so that would be over 17 gym hours to burn one pound.  Cutting calories makes a bigger difference.


----------



## debodun

I try to get out and take a walk twice a day around the neighborhood, weather permitting. There are gentle slopes, and each walk takes me about 20 minutes. Probably doesn't burn as many calories as I would wish.


----------



## Alligatorob

debodun said:


> Probably doesn't burn as many calories as I would wish.


No, but it is really good for you, keep doing it!


----------



## squatting dog

debodun said:


> OH NO!!!! I gained 6 pounds in March.


Have no fear... I've got the answer.   Your choice.


----------



## debodun

These are the typical walks I take.


----------



## debodun

Yikes! Gained 6.5 pounds in April. Attribute that to Easter and birthday goodies. I'm almost back to where I started before moving.


----------



## debodun

Lost 2.5 pounds in May. Probably having a garage sale contributed.


----------



## Remy

debodun said:


> Lost 2.5 pounds in May. Probably having a garage sale contributed.


You had a garage sale? Did I miss a post about it?


----------



## debodun

Remy said:


> You had a garage sale? Did I miss a post about it?


https://www.seniorforums.com/threads/what-are-you-doing-today.52185/page-476#post-2099488


----------



## Remy

@debodun Thanks. I don't go into that thread much I guess. Your house looks seriously cute. I hope you made some sales.


----------



## debodun

Saturday wasn't bad. Sunday was dismal - only 5 cars stopped and only one person bought a saucepan. Didn't sell ANY furniture, but not surprised. Brown, heavy, antique furniture is not popular right now.


----------



## WheatenLover

debodun said:


> I try to get out and take a walk twice a day around the neighborhood, weather permitting. There are gentle slopes, and each walk takes me about 20 minutes. Probably doesn't burn as many calories as I would wish.


You would be the poster child for my doctor. His latest thing is telling everyone to walk for 45 minutes a day.


----------



## WheatenLover

debodun said:


> Saturday wasn't bad. Sunday was dismal - only 5 cars stopped and only one person bought a saucepan. Didn't sell ANY furniture, but not surprised. Brown, heavy, antique furniture is not popular right now.


Do you enjoy having garage sales?

I had one once, with my best friend, and I hated everything about it. Now I just give stuff away; anything to avoid selling anything.


----------



## JonSR77

squatting dog said:


> Have no fear... I've got the answer.   Your choice.
> 
> 
> View attachment 215875



Super funny!!! Thanks!


----------



## JonSR77

re Weight Loss...

Please note that the more extreme diets can be quite a cardiac stress. So, there are cautions for seniors doing dieting.

Generally, the best advice is always to bring your doctor into the loop and have him approve your diet plans.

And it goes to more than just weight loss.


Will you get enough protein? minerals? electrolytes?

++++

2 Links...
1) Dieting After 60: 4 Things You Need to Know - from Web MD​By Katherine Tweed
Reviewed by Carol DerSarkissian, MD on April 27, 2022

https://www.webmd.com/healthy-aging/features/dieting-tips-older-adults

+++++


2) The Mayo Clinic Diet: A weight-loss program for life​_The Mayo Clinic Diet is a lifestyle approach to weight loss that can help you maintain a healthy weight for a lifetime._
By Mayo Clinic Staff

https://www.mayoclinic.org/healthy-lifestyle/weight-loss/in-depth/mayo-clinic-diet/art-20045460


----------



## debodun

WheatenLover said:


> Do you enjoy having garage sales?


Yes and no. I don't like the hard work involved setting up, packing up, waiting for people to show up, dealing with people that could find fault with Jesus and then expect should be giving away everything. One time I had a woman comment that items garage sales should all be free since they're things you don't want anyway. (Hey lady, it's a garage *SALE*, not a garage give-away!) I do like the extra money. I usually make enough to offset the cost of one week's worth of groceries.


----------



## debodun

Gained 3 pounds in July. Not surprised... too hot to do much of anything physical to burn off calories.


----------



## win231

debodun said:


> As it is, I'm still around 60 pounds too heavy for my height.


You don't have a weight problem.  You have a height problem.


----------



## debodun

Yep, I should be 7"2" tall.


----------



## debodun

I lost a pound in August. I was surprised since I had to spend so much time in bed because of eye surgery.


----------



## debodun

Lost another pound in September. Just a pound, but at least it was a loss.


----------



## jimintoronto

I have intentionally lost 35 pounds during July, August, and September, down from 265, to 230 today. How ? A 1000 calorie a day meal plan. My target weight is 200 pounds by the end of 2022.  The down side is having to buy new smaller underwear, and a new waist belt. Not such a bad thing, is it ? JimB.


----------



## debodun

I lost 3 pounds in October! Considering the goodies I consumed and the inactivity because of post surgical restrictions, I am amazed.


----------



## jimintoronto

Update. Now at 219 lbs, a loss of 10 since October's post on this thread. Still targeting 200 lbs by New Years Day. A overall loss so far of 60 lbs since a year ago. Jimb.


----------



## NorthernLight

Congratulations, losers! 

I lost 10 pounds in October by quitting ice cream. Twenty more to go, no rush.


----------



## debodun

Ice cream.....bane of dieters.


----------



## hawkdon

Dang you Debodun now I'm heading to the freezer!!!!


----------



## jimintoronto

jimintoronto said:


> Update. Now at 219 lbs, a loss of 10 since October's post on this thread. Still targeting 200 lbs by New Years Day. A overall loss so far of 60 lbs since a year ago. Jimb.


Update. Today my primary Doctor called me on the phone to congratulate me because my A1C on my latest blood test has decreased from 7 to 5.5. He says he  has not seen such a decrease in  just 6 months in a long time. In his words " keep on doing what you are doing ".   The A1C test is a measurement of your blood sugar levels over a 3 month period of time. For a type 2 Diabetic like myself the lower the A1C level, the better. 
JimB.


----------



## debodun

jimintoronto said:


> Today my primary Doctor called me on the phone to congratulate me because my A1C on my latest blood test has decreased from 7 to 5.5. He says he  has not seen such a decrease in  just 6 months in a long time. In his words " keep on doing what you are doing ".


What ARE you doing?


----------



## jimintoronto

debodun said:


> What ARE you doing?


Eating less. About 1000 calories a day. One small meal at supper time, and raw fruit and vegetables as snacks. Discipline. Seeing my body shrink, and having to buy new smaller clothing is my driver/incentive  to continue on my weight loss program. It works for me.  JimB.


----------



## debodun

You're fortunate. I am always amazed at how much my winter clothes shrink just hanging in the closet over the summer.


----------



## debodun

Oops - gained 2 pounds in November. Not surprised with Thanksgiving and leftovers.


----------



## debodun

Just as I suspected, major weight gain in December - 5.5 pounds. Not surprised with all the carbs I imbibed.


----------

